# Fs: Tom barr driftwood



## madbadger98 (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a box of tom Barr branchy manzanita driftwood from his own private stash 
$75 for the box pm me for my phone number for pictures of the box.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Can you post the pic here?

I would jump on this really if i had the dough. I'm just interested to see his private


----------

